# Official SMF March Throwdown



## fired up

Here are the rules, please read them carefully.

*Official Monthly Throwdown Rules*

*BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!*
  1. The dish must be SMOKEDin the cooking process, or feature SMOKEDingredients in a prominent manner.
  2. You must follow the throwdown theme.
  3. All entries must be cooked during the current throwdown period (3/1 - 3/31). A code word will be provided and must be written on an object and shown in your picture.                DO NOT DIGITALLY ADD THE CODE WORD TO YOUR PICTURE .This month's code word is CLUCKER
  4. All entries must be submitted by *Midnight Eastern time *on the night of 3/31.
  5. Entries are to be submitted to me (Fired Up) via Private Message with *ONE *picture of your dish and a brief description of your entry. Do *NOT *post your entries in the general forum until after the contest winners have been determined or you will be *DISQUALIFIED. *After you send me your picture please do not move or delete it from photobucket  so that it will remain in the posted thread for future viewing.
  6. There will be two categories for the judging. One will be determined by the judges of the events committee, and the other by SMF members choice through a voting poll. One contestant cannot win both categories. If that should happen, the runner up in the Members choice category will be the winner of that category. Any ties will be broken by the events committee's judging votes. Prize(s) if any will be awarded to the winner of each category.
  7. Events committee judging will be based on three scores, each given a score of 1-10 for a 30 possible points per judge. These will then be combined with all of the judges scores. Whoever has the most points will be the winner.  The judging will be based on these three scores.
*ORIGINALITY =*Trying something outside of the box.
*APPEARANCE = *How good the dish looks.
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = *Technical difficulty and the amount of work that has gone into the dish.
  8. Any entries that do not adhere to these rules will be disqualified. Judges decisions are final.
  9. These rules are subject to change. Any changes made will be added at the beginning of the following throwdown.
*If you have any questions please send me (Fired Up) a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you. *
*Good Luck and have fun!

*Brad


----------



## fired up

Please do not forget your code word. We had 4 entries for February that I could not accept because they either forgot the code word, wrote the wrong code word, or added the code word digitally to the photo.

I feel like a jerk when I have to tell these people that all of their work was for nothing (other than a great meal). 

But in the end "Rules are Rules" and they will be strictly adhered to.

Once again, I am sorry for those whose entries I could not accept and thank you for understanding.

Brad


----------



## mistabob

I gotta start thinking of something cool to do with chicken!  Should be an interesting throwdown!


----------



## timtimmay

Sweet, I loves me some chicken!


----------



## treegje

Fortunately I have seen my mistake befor I sent him in
otherwise, I stood for monkey 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






have already inspiration for the chicken


----------



## richoso1

March should see a lot of entries, we have so many great chicken lovers and smokers here at SMF. I've got my eye on a recipe that I'll submit. Good luck to all, and do carefully read the rules, give Brad the relief from not having to accept some entries.


----------



## bbally

Brad, don't feel bad, it was my fault I wrote the wrong word down.  Not a problem, I don't expect the rules bent and will try to be more careful with the word that is supposed to be used.


----------



## fired up

Before anyone else asks, the theme is chicken. Any breed of chicken is fine, cornish game hens are fine because they are just small chickens. But no duck, quail, pheasant, turkey, squab,dove, partridge, peacock, flamingo, eagle,  rhino etc.....

However, a cornish game hen stuffed with rhino and flamingo would be acceptable.....as long as it is smoked. And you remember to include the non-digitally added codeword *CLUCKER *in your photo, and you send your photo to me by 12pm eastern time on 3-31.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also, it is in everyone's best interest to NOT wait until the last minute to turn in your entry. IF there is a problem and you did not wait until the last day to enter, you might be able to fix it or do something else. So if you have the time turn them in early please.

Have fun and lets see a big turnout on this one!

Brad


----------



## bbally

What about stuffed with Spotted Owl?

CLUCKER CLUCKER CLUCKER   

not SMOKED SMOKED SMOKED

CLUCKER CLUCKER CLUCKER


----------



## timtimmay

Whole hog stuffed with cornish game hens!


----------



## silverwolf636

I think I can handle this one.  Good luck everyone, I've got this one....
LOL
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## miamirick

hey silver, remember what the old wise man said

"DONT COUNT YOUR CHICKENS BEFORE THEY ARE HATCHED!!!!"""

Good luck


----------



## bassman

Bob, we can team up on this one.  I'll bring a bald eagle and a great blue heron.


----------



## sask attak

I am pumped!! This will be my first Throwdown here.  What a great way to cut my teeth going against some real experience.

Best of luck to everyone


PS - I do have Rhino and a bit of Beaver Tail for sale to be used as stuffing


----------



## mama's smoke

How about a Golden Cheeked Warbler stuffed with Cave Dwelling Blind Invertebrate?

I may actually be up for this one.


----------



## etcher1

Won't that be "DONT COUNT YOUR CHICKENS BEFORE THEY ARE SMOKED!!!!"""


----------



## meateater

I got a feeling there will be many entries this month!


----------



## dyce51

I think I'll try this throwdown thing out.....so we don't send any pics till it's smoked no prelim shots?


----------



## fired up

Right, you send me (Fired Up) ONE photo of your entry. You can take as many pictures as you like and post them after the winners are announced.


----------



## smokindragon

TURDUCKEN what about TURDUCKEN ??


----------



## fired up

Sure, you would get 0 points for originality and come in last place probably. But go for it!


----------



## smokindragon

lol awwww oh well thats out  sorry im new didint mean to mockor anything was just joking around


----------



## richoso1

At least you have temporarily broken the tension around the February throwdown. I don't think anyone felt mocked. It's all good my friend.


----------



## fired up

I was just teasing ya, forgot to put a


----------



## ozark rt

Sask I have never paid for a single piece of beaver tail and I certainly won't start now.


----------



## fired up

Oh, you paid, one way or another you paid!


----------



## miamirick

OK i'll bite,    Whats a "Turducken"???


----------



## ozark rt

Fired you are right. I probably would have been financially better off going the other route.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




And if I want my wife to know that I'll tell her myself.


----------



## ozark rt

Rick this is a turducken.

_What is turducken? It is a chicken stuffed inside a duck which is then stuffed inside a turkey. The term turducken comes from the combination of tur(key), duck, and (chick)en. It is fast becoming a popular recipe for Thanksgiving. Each slice contains portions of chicken, duck, and turkey with stuffing in between the layers._
http://homecooking.about.com/od/turk...rduckensbs.htm

I personally have never made one and really have no inclination to do so. I don't like duck. Now a turpigken....


----------



## dyce51

Dam I got a sunburn today!! I lit up the smoker this morning and did my thing and it was so nice out I set up the lawn chair grabbed a cold one and sat back and made the neighbors hungry!!!!!   Now I gotta find the cable to connect the camera to the computer!!  But believe me dinner was very very good tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meateater

Competition lets the creative nature expand. I hope to see 50+ entries all different for March. Let them CLUCKERS Roll! This place is a giant menu and I try to order them all.


----------



## fathead792002

the barbecue cop is it?


----------



## fired up

Lol, something like that.


----------



## rich44

Hello from Wisconsin has anyone ever used a smokenator that fits on a Weber Grill Thanks


----------



## miamirick

how's the entries this month?


----------



## fired up

Only a few so far.


----------



## chefrob

waiting for a new camera to arive......hope it gets here in time!


----------



## bbally

I hope the batteries are dead... I am tired of you kicking my asss in this thing


----------



## chefrob

LOL! the dog must be on yer side.......she is the one who broke it!


----------



## chefrob

and at this rate it might not show up in time.........i ordered it on the 8th and it still hasn't shipped and the only day i have off next week is next sun and i'll be at wrestlemania with the kid!


----------



## bbally

Damn I hope it gets in on time for you to do something.  Love your work.


----------



## miamirick

i like your dog more and more!!!!


----------



## hhookk

Here you go...
http://www.cajunspecialtymeats.com/b...hon/4,135.html


----------



## meateater

Mine will be in the hat late due to work.


----------



## chefrob

got an e-mail from dell...........won't be here until 4/7/10.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




thinkin i might have to make the other one work some how. i can get a shot of the finished product if i go outside but the "how to" stuff will be lacking. also i got 1 day off this week and it looks like a 60 hr week at least!


----------



## miamirick

thats ok rob maybe it will show up in time for the next month


----------



## chefrob

i fired dell and hired some one else who said it should be here by the end of this week......now i gotta find some time!


----------



## miamirick

only a couple days left     whos gonna take it this month????


----------



## richoso1

I don't know if I'm gonna take it... ot it's gonna take me. It's all good my friend.


----------



## meateater

Well I got mine in, only a couple of days left folks.


----------



## richoso1

I think I got mine in, I've had image problems lately. But I haven't had ptoblems eating entries. Good luck to one and all.


----------



## miamirick

allright im dying to know hows the entries this month????


----------



## mballi3011

Me too I just sent mine in and I think this ones going to do better then the bottom like last month. But live and learn you other folks are really taking this thing seriosly too. So I had to also.


----------



## meateater

Not to serious, I get to eat my entry. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just having fun with it. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## fired up

As of right now we have 247 entries.


----------



## fired up

Just kidding.


----------



## timtimmay

I didn't get a chance to get one in this month


----------



## meateater

You still have about 24 hours to toss some ketchup on some McNuggets.


----------



## chefrob

got my camera and the forcast is high winds tomorrow (30-40 mph gust), it's my only day off and i only get one shot at it.........hope i don't forget to put in the code word and eat it like i did last time!


----------



## grillin_all_day

I participated for the first time and while it was really fun, the waiting is killing me!  Can't wait to see everyone's entries.


----------



## fired up

Here are the rules, please read them carefully.

*Official Monthly Throwdown Rules*

*BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!*
  1. The dish must be SMOKEDin the cooking process, or feature SMOKEDingredients in a prominent manner.
  2. You must follow the throwdown theme.
  3. All entries must be cooked during the current throwdown period (3/1 - 3/31). A code word will be provided and must be written on an object and shown in your picture.                DO NOT DIGITALLY ADD THE CODE WORD TO YOUR PICTURE .This month's code word is CLUCKER
  4. All entries must be submitted by *Midnight Eastern time *on the night of 3/31.
  5. Entries are to be submitted to me (Fired Up) via Private Message with *ONE *picture of your dish and a brief description of your entry. Do *NOT *post your entries in the general forum until after the contest winners have been determined or you will be *DISQUALIFIED. *After you send me your picture please do not move or delete it from photobucket  so that it will remain in the posted thread for future viewing.
  6. There will be two categories for the judging. One will be determined by the judges of the events committee, and the other by SMF members choice through a voting poll. One contestant cannot win both categories. If that should happen, the runner up in the Members choice category will be the winner of that category. Any ties will be broken by the events committee's judging votes. Prize(s) if any will be awarded to the winner of each category.
  7. Events committee judging will be based on three scores, each given a score of 1-10 for a 30 possible points per judge. These will then be combined with all of the judges scores. Whoever has the most points will be the winner.  The judging will be based on these three scores.
*ORIGINALITY =*Trying something outside of the box.
*APPEARANCE = *How good the dish looks.
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = *Technical difficulty and the amount of work that has gone into the dish.
  8. Any entries that do not adhere to these rules will be disqualified. Judges decisions are final.
  9. These rules are subject to change. Any changes made will be added at the beginning of the following throwdown.
*If you have any questions please send me (Fired Up) a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you. *
*Good Luck and have fun!

*Brad


----------



## fired up

Please do not forget your code word. We had 4 entries for February that I could not accept because they either forgot the code word, wrote the wrong code word, or added the code word digitally to the photo.

I feel like a jerk when I have to tell these people that all of their work was for nothing (other than a great meal). 

But in the end "Rules are Rules" and they will be strictly adhered to.

Once again, I am sorry for those whose entries I could not accept and thank you for understanding.

Brad


----------



## mistabob

I gotta start thinking of something cool to do with chicken!  Should be an interesting throwdown!


----------



## timtimmay

Sweet, I loves me some chicken!


----------



## treegje

Fortunately I have seen my mistake befor I sent him in
otherwise, I stood for monkey 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






have already inspiration for the chicken


----------



## richoso1

March should see a lot of entries, we have so many great chicken lovers and smokers here at SMF. I've got my eye on a recipe that I'll submit. Good luck to all, and do carefully read the rules, give Brad the relief from not having to accept some entries.


----------



## bbally

Brad, don't feel bad, it was my fault I wrote the wrong word down.  Not a problem, I don't expect the rules bent and will try to be more careful with the word that is supposed to be used.


----------



## fired up

Before anyone else asks, the theme is chicken. Any breed of chicken is fine, cornish game hens are fine because they are just small chickens. But no duck, quail, pheasant, turkey, squab,dove, partridge, peacock, flamingo, eagle,  rhino etc.....

However, a cornish game hen stuffed with rhino and flamingo would be acceptable.....as long as it is smoked. And you remember to include the non-digitally added codeword *CLUCKER *in your photo, and you send your photo to me by 12pm eastern time on 3-31.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also, it is in everyone's best interest to NOT wait until the last minute to turn in your entry. IF there is a problem and you did not wait until the last day to enter, you might be able to fix it or do something else. So if you have the time turn them in early please.

Have fun and lets see a big turnout on this one!

Brad


----------



## bbally

What about stuffed with Spotted Owl?

CLUCKER CLUCKER CLUCKER   

not SMOKED SMOKED SMOKED

CLUCKER CLUCKER CLUCKER


----------



## timtimmay

Whole hog stuffed with cornish game hens!


----------



## silverwolf636

I think I can handle this one.  Good luck everyone, I've got this one....
LOL
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## miamirick

hey silver, remember what the old wise man said

"DONT COUNT YOUR CHICKENS BEFORE THEY ARE HATCHED!!!!"""

Good luck


----------



## bassman

Bob, we can team up on this one.  I'll bring a bald eagle and a great blue heron.


----------



## sask attak

I am pumped!! This will be my first Throwdown here.  What a great way to cut my teeth going against some real experience.

Best of luck to everyone


PS - I do have Rhino and a bit of Beaver Tail for sale to be used as stuffing


----------



## mama's smoke

How about a Golden Cheeked Warbler stuffed with Cave Dwelling Blind Invertebrate?

I may actually be up for this one.


----------



## etcher1

Won't that be "DONT COUNT YOUR CHICKENS BEFORE THEY ARE SMOKED!!!!"""


----------



## meateater

I got a feeling there will be many entries this month!


----------



## dyce51

I think I'll try this throwdown thing out.....so we don't send any pics till it's smoked no prelim shots?


----------



## fired up

Right, you send me (Fired Up) ONE photo of your entry. You can take as many pictures as you like and post them after the winners are announced.


----------



## smokindragon

TURDUCKEN what about TURDUCKEN ??


----------

